# A place to avoid.



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just read this, horrified as would not have believed it possible…..

Admittedly, I am a snakeophobe and have been for many years









Indonesian woman's body found inside python, say reports


A police chief said the woman's body appeared to be largely intact when it was found.



www.bbc.co.uk





Fortunately that is not a destination we are considering, but at the base of that article there are examples of other large animals found in other places. Like Chandlers Ford, about 10 mikes from where we currently are…..

I love the comment that these snakes are very docile……. The Indonesian one obviously had not read the same book and was going for a “high calorie” meal…..


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JESUS!!!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Dave, I've sent you a PM (or Conversation, as they're now called!)


----------

